# i need help please someone



## jonnt14 (Aug 14, 2005)

my name is Jonathan i am 18 years old and just today my boyfriend has dumped me  i loved him to death and i was 100% ready to do anything for him 
this is really hurting me and i really need help i have thought alot of comitting suicide  and i know what to do already  but i need to be stopped i realize that but in my mind this is my only solution


----------



## Banned (Aug 14, 2005)

Jonathan,

I realize it is late at night now and I'm sorry I just got this post - just got in from Mass - but if you are in the state you describe you need to either call a crisis centre, go to the local hospital, or at the very, very least, surround yourself with people until you can get the help you need to get through this.

There are a million things we could say to you at this time, however, until your mind is a little bit more clear and you're able to think a little bit more rationally, they won't mean a thing.

Love is a difficult thing.  Someone once told me the easy way to avoid getting hurt is to never love someone.  You invest alot in a person when you love them - you invest your time, your energy, your emotions, your heart and soul.  Sometimes, unfortunately, we don't get the return we want on our investment.  

Is it possible that this is not about you?  Is it possible that this is about him?  His needs, his wants, his desires?  Is it possible that things could change in a little while, once the initial shock has subsided?  I urge you to consider these questions.  I also urge you again, to call a crisis centre where they can direct you to proper counselling, surround yourself with people and do not allow yourself to be alone until your head has cleared a bit, or check yourself into the hospital.

The cliché part is - you WILL get through this.  It won't be fun, it might be painful, and it might take time, but you will get through this and life will be good again.  That much I can promise you.

Let us know how you're doing.

Brenda


----------



## Daniel (Aug 14, 2005)

BTW, in the U.S., there are two national suicide crisis hotlines:



> The National Suicide Prevention Lifeline’s mission is to provide immediate assistance to individuals in suicidal crisis by connecting them to the nearest available suicide prevention and mental health service provider through a toll-free telephone number: 1-800-273-TALK (8255). It is the only national suicide prevention and intervention telephone resource funded by the Federal Government.
> 
> Home





> If you - or someone you know - are having thoughts about suicide, call 1.800.SUICIDE (784-2433). Calls are connected to a certified crisis center nearest the caller's location. Services are available 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
> 
> IMAlive – Free and confidential online crisis chat



Canadian Suicide Hotlines: Crisis Centers in Canada

International:  http://www.suicide-helplines.org/


----------

